# Photobucket problems!!!



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

I just used it this afternoon, no problem


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

I've been having minor issues with it as well. Annoying, but what are you going to do?


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I switched over not too long ago and learned how to use it by now. I love it.

You might want to go into your settings and change it so the URL links are visible for each pic instead of having to click into them for a link.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

I have tried to use it for the last few days, with NO LUCK! It won't ever finish loading the first page no matter how long I let it sit , 5+ minutes! BUT I think it is the computer I am using now. It is a Dell that is a few years old and was my Great Uncle's he used for work. It is running Windows XP, which I really really like compared to the HP I have with Vista (CRAP!!!) I bet the new format needs Vista or higher! So I will be using image shack for now till I can buy a Windows 7 disk!

Thanks for the help though!
Drew


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

No problems here. I don't find it much different than the old version...just got a face lift it seems.


----------



## Wy Renegade (Nov 29, 2011)

I ran into similar problems. Took the tech team about 3 days to figure out the interaction between the computer and the "new site update." Even still I still have issues. Everytime I try and upload pictures into a subforum, the pictures end up on the main page and have to be moved. When you click into organize, it only shows half the pictures in a single row. At this point I'm not sure if the issues are site based or an interaction still between the site and my computer, but it is a pain. I sent an email to them, but no response at this point.



hedge_fund said:


> You might want to go into your settings and change it so the URL links are visible for each pic instead of having to click into them for a link.


Where to you go to change your settings?


----------

